# Got summer update, now have V53 error on many premium channels



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

Was greeted yesterday when i turned on my Roamio with the boot up animation and a message telling me my device had been upgraded. Since the update many of my premium channels are showing a floating V53 error. Please note every one of these V53 channels worked perfectly for the last 8 months I have had the Roamio. It all started after the summer update.

I tried all the usual fixes:

-Rebooted the Roamio
-Rebooted the tuning adapter
-Cox sent refresh signals 
-Cox re-paired the cable card

Nothing made any difference and I am at wits end. Ideas?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

docprego said:


> Was greeted yesterday when i turned on my Roamio with the boot up animation and a message telling me my device had been upgraded. Since the update many of my premium channels are showing a floating V53 error. Please note every one of these V53 channels worked perfectly for the last 8 months I have had the Roamio. It all started after the summer update.
> 
> I tried all the usual fixes:
> 
> ...


Post it in the actual thread about the update?
Post it in the thread TiVoMargret gives instructions on what to do to help them troubleshoot this known issue with 20.4.2?
Don't post a new thread on something that perfectly good threads already exist for?


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

docprego said:


> Was greeted yesterday when i turned on my Roamio with the boot up animation and a message telling me my device had been upgraded. Since the update many of my premium channels are showing a floating V53 error. Please note every one of these V53 channels worked perfectly for the last 8 months I have had the Roamio. It all started after the summer update.
> 
> I tried all the usual fixes:
> 
> ...


I reported the same error.. what I found I had to do was a cold reboot ..aka: unplug all DVR, Network and Cable devices including the COX Digital Tuning Adapter for no less than 10 minutes, then plug in everything starting with the first item on the cable feeds followed by the first things on you home network starting with the cable modem.. with your TIVO devices being the last thing powered back up.. Once I did that the error went away and has not come back... Tivo's Tech support's only suggestion for me was that the Digital Tuner Adapter was going bad and replace it ...which I did not need to do.

avid


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Post it in the actual thread about the update?
> Post it in the thread TiVoMargret gives instructions on what to do to help them troubleshoot this known issue with 20.4.2?
> Don't post a new thread on something that perfectly good threads already exist for?


I searched and couldn't find anything that helped, hence I started a new thread.



DEC2955 said:


> I reported the same error.. what I found I had to do was a cold reboot ..aka: unplug all DVR, Network and Cable devices including the COX Digital Tuning Adapter for no less than 10 minutes, then plug in everything starting with the first item on the cable feeds followed by the first things on you home network starting with the cable modem.. with your TIVO devices being the last thing powered back up.. Once I did that the error went away and has not come back... Tivo's Tech support's only suggestion for me was that the Digital Tuner Adapter was going bad and replace it ...which I did not need to do.
> 
> avid


Thank you so much, I will give this a try and report back with the results.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

Unfortunately this did not work. I'm still experiencing the same error on the same channels.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

docprego said:


> Unfortunately this did not work. I'm still experiencing the same error on the same channels.


Go into the CableCARD menu and verify you're still paired?


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

davezatz said:


> Go into the CableCARD menu and verify you're still paired?


It is paired. Most of my channels are functioning normally. This affects about 10 premium channels.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Do you have tuning adapters and did Cox refresh them too?


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

davezatz said:


> Do you have tuning adapters and did Cox refresh them too?


Just got off the phone with Cox, they refreshed the TA. Exact same problem persists. They unpaired and re-paired the Cablecard again, didn't help.

This is insane.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't tell you how many problems/errors I have with Cox and stupid *SDV channels* and the tuning adapter. It is a pain in the ***. I have to reboot the tuning adapter almost every day... sometimes multiple times... to get channels like Epix HD to work.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

crxssi said:


> I can't tell you how many problems/errors I have with Cox and stupid *SDV channels* and the tuning adapter. It is a pain in the ***. I have to reboot the tuning adapter almost every day... sometimes multiple times... to get channels like Epix HD to work.


I know what you mean. I have missed recordings several times recently due to the tuning adapter. I have to unplug it and let it reset. If I'm not home when it goes down I miss my recordings. It's gotten to the point where I am recording things on my wife's Cox DVR in the other room for a backup in case the TA goes down. It's a sad state of affairs when a Cox DVR is the more reliable option.

I LOVE my TiVo but cannot stand the hassle that comes along with it, namely Cox.

This new problem has me seriously considering a move to satellite.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

docprego said:


> I LOVE my TiVo but cannot stand the hassle that comes along with it, namely Cox. This new problem has me seriously considering a move to satellite.


Cox and TiVo's collective poor support of SDV tuning adapters is what led to me FiOS. Tho my move probably isn't an option in most Cox regions. Even if you move to satellite, you'd still have to deal with Cox for Internet I assume? Does Cox offer the Contour DVR stuff in your area? Might be worth a look.

http://www.cox.com/residential/tv/contour.cox


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

davezatz said:


> Cox and TiVo's collective poor support of SDV tuning adapters is what led to me FiOS. Tho my move probably isn't an option in most Cox regions. Even if you move to satellite, you'd still have to deal with Cox for Internet I assume? Does Cox offer the Contour DVR stuff in your area? Might be worth a look.
> 
> http://www.cox.com/residential/tv/contour.cox


I've had cox Internet forever and never have a problem with it. Last summer I had Contour installed the first day it was available. 3 days later I returned the equipment to my local Cox office. It was absolutely awful. The specific problem was that the client boxes could not reliably access recordings on the DVR. If you tried to fast forward, pause, or rewind the recording would never resume playing. I thought maybe they improved it since so I started reading recent reviews. Literally every review I read was negative, and highly negative.

That said when I research DISH or Directv the majority of those are negative too. It's hard to know what to believe.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, most web commentary in general is negative - that's when folks are motivated to post and/or seek help. When things are good, there's not much to say.

Having said that, based on your personal experience, you know it wasn't good a year ago. I'd hope it's better now, but who knows. Also, in my neighborhood anyway, there is real cost savings by keeping Comcast or Verizon double play. And the benefit of a Cox DVR is you avoid the hassle of a satellite install and perhaps a long term contract - not sure how that works. You could try Contour again and after a few weeks give it back.

Between DirecTV and DISH, I prefer DISH due to the Hopper's placeshifting ability - basically built-in Slingbox functionality. But not everyone would appreciate that.

But I feel your pain - as I said, I gave up on Cox (at my prior house) and went with Verizon purely because they couldn't figure out how to keep my TiVo fully functional.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

davezatz said:


> But I feel your pain - as I said, I gave up on Cox (at my prior house) and went with Verizon purely because they couldn't figure out how to keep my TiVo fully functional.


I keep wondering if they are just that incompetent, or if it is intentional to try and "force" people to give up on non-cable-copy-owned equipment. I can certainly understand a few months or more of issues when the stuff was new. But we are talking several YEARS now.


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

Well my channels started working again tonight. Interestingly I was greeted with a cablecard firmware update last night. After the update completed I tested the channels hoping that someone realized it was the source of my problem, but they were still missing. However tonight when I fired up my Roamio they were working. I have no idea if the cable card update was the reason, but I don't have anything else to attribute it to.


----------

